# Heat Press Plastisol and Foil or Metallic



## kware1 (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm trying to produce a collection featuring spot color metallic or foil. Basically, I don't want the entire print to be foil. In the attached image, the words "South Pole" is a foil silver-like color and the rest is like a dark grey.

How can this be done with a heat press and plastisol ink?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I know Stahl's has something like this. I think you can screen print it yourself too. The Stahl's way is a clear heat press and then you peel and apply the foil and repress. Then you peel it off and it sticks to where the transfer was. I'm sure it's some special plastisol you use, but this is just from memory of doing a sample. The foil is really thin and fashion orientated. There is also a mirror type foil you can cut and apply just like vinyl, but I don't think that's what you're looking for. I'm sure the seasoned screen printers can tell you exactly what it is. I haven't gotten any requests for it so just have sample experience.

Ok I went ahead and found it. You can use it with regular plastisol too. 
Here's the link: Stahl's Foil


----------



## kware1 (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok ThThanks for sending into a direction. I've read ssomething like that before but how woul the foil print on one part of the graphic and not tthe other


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bDrXWbGOSHs
Here is YouTube video on doing foil. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## kware1 (Jun 30, 2013)

ok thanks for the video I guess what I'm looking for is pre-made transfers similar to the way I get the heat transfers. I don't have a machine to cut foil .


----------



## kware1 (Jun 30, 2013)

ok I just watched a couple of videos the better idea of how the whole thing works.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

kware1 said:


> I'm trying to produce a collection featuring spot color metallic or foil. Basically, I don't want the entire print to be foil. In the attached image, the words "South Pole" is a foil silver-like color and the rest is like a dark grey.
> 
> How can this be done with a heat press and plastisol ink?
> 
> ...


I would call Stahl's and ask what the latest way to do this is. At one time they had a foil that would adhere to plaastisol. If you don't have a vinyl cutter, there are people on this forum who will cut your foil designs for a fee. Or, you could cut your own using a stencil and an exacto knife. 
As you probably know, foil is very delicate and won't survive many rough washer/dryer cycles.


----------



## kware1 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks ffor the input tthe pproducts bby ttransfers eexpress sseem like they mightt fit tthe bill


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

this video is what your looking for but also you could do sublimation and then this on top. if im not mistaking that shirt is a waterbase with a the foil adhesive. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z093tXHtmg


----------



## kware1 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for the video however I'm pretty much limited to only the press .


----------

